# Do I have a fake Audioquest OptiLink-1? (UPDATE: Cable is real)



## lmf22

*UPDATE March 11, 2009: The OptiLink-1 cable from the seller is real. The seller sent an email to AudioQuest (with photos of the cable), and AudioQuest's replied to the seller. AudioQuest has confirmed that the cable the seller sold was an older version of the OptiLink. The entire email that the sell sent to AudioQuest and AudioQuest's reply is post on page 3 of this thread. *

 I got an AudioQuest OptiLink-1 TOSLINK cable from this eBay seller: [seller's name removed]

 The cable seems inconsistent with some photos I found of the OptiLink-1 from Google Images and Audioquest's website. Can those with a genuine OptiLink-1 verify this for me? Below is a comparison image. 

 On the left is the genuine one (photo was Google Images and is consistent with photos from AudioQuest's website). 

 On the right is the photo from the seller's auction page [URL removed] (my camera can't take macros but the cable they sent me is the same as the one on the photo). 

 Most importantly, note the brass connectors (I drew red rectangles around them). The tip on the genuine cable is slightly slanted inwards, whereas on the eBay cable it is straight. The brass connectors on my OptiLink-G which I got from Magnolia AV (an authorized dealer) is also slanted inwards. 

 Also note the labeling. On the genuine cable, the label "OptiLink-1" is on the side of the connector with straight corners, whereas the eBay cable the "OptiLink-1" label is on the side of the connector with cut-off corners. 

 In addition, one connector has the labels "AQ" and "OptiLink-1" and the other connector has the labels "audioquest" and "OL-1." I could not find any OptiLink-1 photos with the labels "audioquest" and "OL-1."


----------



## vcoheda

let's see.

 from hong kong and no box. very well could be fake. i only buy cables if the original box and documentation is included. some people say, why do you need the box. it's not going to make the cables sound any better. i respond. no, but it says a great deal about whether the item is genuine.


----------



## zotjen

Plus the fact that the seller says they used it for a project (95% new) could just be an excuse to explain why there is no box.


----------



## John E Woven

The lettering on the plugs looks wrong. On the genuine plug on the left, it's looks like the top of the lettering is 3/4 down, from the top of the connector plug, to the first ring; On the one on the right, it looks closer to 2/3 of the way down. The ring between the part that plugs in and the blue barrel, on the left, is completely circular (it seems), but on the one on the right, there's the flat spot. The black strain relief also looks to be a bit too large in diameter, without the proper slant inwards near the bottom, so it looks like a straight connector instead of one that tapers. 

 I suggest getting your money back.


----------



## nick_charles

The two photos were taken from different angles under different lighting from different distances and one rotated and resized - it is hard to judge anything from these. 

 Also manufacturers often make slight changes in design or may not always get identical components.

 Why not send it to Audioquest and ask them ?

 The seller has 2000+ and 100% feedback, if you are going to damage this record you need to be 100% sure.


----------



## freckling

a digital signal is a digital signal. even if it is fake, my guess is that it won't sound any different than the real thing


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nick_charles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The two photos were taken from different angles under different lighting from different distances and one rotated and resized - it is hard to judge anything from these. 

 Also manufacturers often make slight changes in design or may not always get identical components.

 Why not send it to Audioquest and ask them ?

 The seller has 2000+ and 100% feedback, if you are going to damage this record you need to be 100% sure._

 

that would be a waste of shipping. its a fake.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

In my opinion, most definitely a fake. To me, the lack of a hyphen is the sure sign here; think about it, even if it were a redesign, taking out the hyphen would never happen for any company.


----------



## lmf22

Thank you for all of your replies. Looks like the evidence points to a fake. The missing hyphen in the "OPTILINK 1" label is a very good clue. 

 What still bothers me is that the seller have 100% positive feedback. Didn't other people notice their cables are fake? (They also have other AudioQuest products. Some of them are quite expensive, but still much lower than retail prices). Or perhaps some of their products are genuine and others are fake. 

 I sent the seller an email and hopefully they will respond, but I doubt it. Well, I just had a $60 lesson. I don't think I will buy cables from eBay again.


----------



## yoff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmf22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... What still bothers me is that the seller have 100% positive feedback..._

 

It makes one wonder what is the value of those feedback . May be there is a trick to improve them .


----------



## lmf22

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It makes one wonder what is the value of those feedback . May be there is a trick to improve them . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe they get people they know to "buy" the products and leave positive feedback, but don't actually pay for it. Today I have learned not to put too much trust on eBay feedback. But how else would one judge a seller's reliability?


----------



## vcoheda

other people probably don't know that the cables are fakes.


----------



## freckling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmf22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What still bothers me is that the seller have 100% positive feedback. Didn't other people notice their cables are fake? (They also have other AudioQuest products. Some of them are quite expensive, but still much lower than retail prices). Or perhaps some of their products are genuine and others are fake. _

 

1. people probably aren't aware that they bought fake audioquest cables and 2. they work just as well as the real thing

 if they are happy, they're not going to bother investigating something that satisfies them


----------



## John E Woven

Definatly *FAKE*

 I should be studying.


----------



## lmf22

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John E Woven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_









 Definatly *FAKE*

 I should be studying._

 

John E Woven, nice observations! Thank you. 
 Now there is no doubt my OptiLink-1 is a fake


----------



## lmf22

I got a reply from the seller. As expected, he did not admit that my OptiLink-1 is a fake. Here's his reply (not edited): 

 Hi,
 Hi,
 I need to say that you are my second customer to say our cable not genuine(the first one bought Type-4 before).He told me the AQ web shows the type 4 is not same as our plug.Do you know AQ has change the cables style few times before?(in these few years),some with CF-UST banana plug, and some with factory sealed banana plug and other..
 And he bring to local Hi Fi shop, then told us again it is not the same.At last,I told him don't tell them "I bought it from E-bay",because you know so many people think E-bay has fake item,and they will not "open the eyes" to check it seriously,just will tell you "of course it is not Genuine !",then said" you need to buy from official only",I think you know what I'm saying.
 About The first customer become our old customer now.
 I suggest you take the cable to your local official AQ dealer to check it.But pls ask the expert, not ask the beginner.And pls be fair to us,just ask them like this : " I bought it from A local Hi-Fi 2nd shop, and it is original with box before,is it Genuine ?".Then you will know the REAL answer and know our products are 300% GENUINE !!
 You know, If official dealer, they don't like people selling their items with these low price and not buy from them also.Business on Business.
 "On the genuine cable, it's looks like the top of the lettering is 3/4 down, from the top of the connector plug, to the first ring; On the one on the right, it looks closer to 2/3 of the way down" --Do you know what version (I mean which year products)you saw before?I tell you that, not just that little change ! the old version's English words is a bit thin ,the Blue colur is a bit change and the cable's surface cloth has change also, the colour is a bit change. 

 The cable which we got is about 2-2008 to 5-2008.I cannot say it is the most updated version.But so new.
 We are welcom to refund or replace to you if the product has problem of defect,damage (of course not make it from you)or you want longer length.BUT, if you said our cable are not GENUINE,we are not Happy about it !!!!
 I'm selling GENUINE cable over 3 years(over 1.5years on Web),You think other customer are all Beginner??I don't think so.Even some of them had bought the AQ cable from US local Off shop already.
 And We sold out Optilink-1(1M or 2M) over 80pcs,Optilink-3 and 5 over 50 pcs in these years.
 Again, Pls take the cable to check it or compare the sound with friends optilink-1.
 I wait for your answer and no time limit to tell .
 *Pls don't compare us to those other Asia seller.We are so serious on our selling !!
 another example to you, check the HDMI-1 on AQ web,then compare it to the real cable on hand,you will found that the colur is BIG different (the web showed light blue and the real cabel is dark blue)& the Plug's gold plated area is a bit different.Is that not Genuine also?Of course not.
 Regards
 [seller's name removed]


----------



## vcoheda

i don't understand.

 how is it possible that this seller has all these AQ cables - lots of multiple pairs too - and all are "genuine and new but just without box." if he can offer a credible explanation for this, then fine. but if not, then this points to the items being fake.


----------



## Infoseeker

As said earlier, even if its copy, for digital quality cables make little or no difference anyways.


----------



## Fairbanks

The seller is right in that AQ has made small changes over the years with some of there cables.The AQ power cords for example.I highly doubt it's fake just two different versions.


----------



## nick_charles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i don't understand.

 how is it possible that this seller has all these AQ cables - lots of multiple pairs too - and all are "genuine and new but just without box." if he can offer a credible explanation for this, then fine. but if not, then this points to the items being fake._

 

I have bought loads of AR cables from ebay from different sellers some with and some without boxes , some overstocks , some customer returns, some used. They have always been physically identical in shape, gauge , lettering, connectors and colour regardless of packaging and what have you.


----------



## HumanMedia

But the seller is 300% genuine - they must be OK


----------



## tubaman

Definatly *FAKE*

 I should be studying.[/QUOTE]

 Yes, definitely.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But the seller is 300% genuine - they must be OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i missed that part. okay then, they're legit.


----------



## BIG POPPA

300% genuine BS, IMO


----------



## LostOne.TR

Send audioquest an e-mail asking them? Doesn't cost you anything like shipping would, and seems like you've got pictures already.


----------



## John E Woven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmf22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 I need to say that you are my second customer to say our cable not genuine(the first one bought Type-4 before).He told me the AQ web shows the type 4 is not same as our plug.Do you know AQ has change the cables style few times before?(in these few years),some with CF-UST banana plug, and some with factory sealed banana plug and other..
 And he bring to local Hi Fi shop, then told us again it is not the same.At last,I told him *don't tell them "I bought it from E-bay",because you know so many people think E-bay has fake item,and they will not "open the eyes" to check it seriously,just will tell you "of course it is not Genuine !",then said" you need to buy from official only"*,I think you know what I'm saying.
 About The first customer become our old customer now.
*I suggest you take the cable to your local official AQ dealer to check it.*But pls ask the expert, not ask the beginner.*And pls be fair to us,just ask them like this : " I bought it from A local Hi-Fi 2nd shop, and it is original with box before,is it Genuine ?".Then you will know the REAL answer and know our products are 300% GENUINE !!*
 The cable which we got is about 2-2008 to 5-2008.I cannot say it is the most updated version.But so new.
 We are welcom to refund or replace to you if the product has problem of defect,damage (of course not make it from you)or you want longer length.BUT, if you said our cable are not GENUINE,we are not Happy about it !!!!_

 

Highlighted sections that are wrong. Introducing this bias will skew the results. Exactly what the seller says too, that if you said you bought it on ebay then the AQ dealer will think of it as fake right away, but it works both ways. If you tell the dealer you bought it from an authorized dealer with a box, that would also give the wrong information. It's best not to say anything at all about where you got the cable if you are taking it to an AQ dealer.


----------



## fatcat28037

As suggested in a previous Post contact AudioQuest and include in your email the comparison photos done by Woven. They look fake to me.


----------



## Quaddy

they look fake to me, as a rule of thumb, usually, if you have to guess whether they are fake, then they are!

 i had a similar issue with sen mx500's - and it looks akin to those, with the printed text and finish and details - something just isnt right!


----------



## lmf22

I sent an email and the photo to AudioQuest last night. I will post their reply here when I receive it.


----------



## Dannyp1

fake cable, no doubt


----------



## iTetragrammaton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmf22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sent an email and the photo to AudioQuest last night. I will post their reply here when I receive it._

 

Did you get any response from AQ?

 Thanks for the heads-up, by the way. I was just about to order some cables from this seller.


----------



## Ricey20

definitely a fake. That store is going on my blacklist.


----------



## lmf22

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iTetragrammaton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you get any response from AQ?

 Thanks for the heads-up, by the way. I was just about to order some cables from this seller._

 

No, I never got a response from AudioQuest.


----------



## Headphile808

Thanks for the heads-up, I looked at that site a few times. Never got the courage to pull the trigger, something did'nt feel right. Guess I know why.
 Good Luck & Happy Holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Headphile808


----------



## lmf22

Didn't really want to bump this thread, but I got an email from the eBay seller and felt that I should let them tell their side of the story. 

 I’m [name removed] ,from [eBay ID removed]
 I saw you have a thread about the optilink-1 on the Head-Hi.
 I understand you want to clarify the cable.And you said you E-mail to Audioquest.Is there any reply?
 On 22 Feb , I sent a E-mail to AQ also.The E-mail is info@audioquest.com
 And this is the E-mail which I sent to AQ .
 I sent few photos to them. Please check it.The cable which you post to Head-Hi is not so clear and the shape is changed.And we retake some photos for more detail.And Photo F is exactly the one you got in hand.Take your cable to AB compare it.

 (to be continue..)

 Here is the reply from AQ .

 [name removed],I hope this can be help you to solve your doubt .
 But I still suggest you take a phone call or E-mail to Alasdair Patrick to reconform it .I say again,Take our cable to AQ for further checking if still doubt ! 

 I hope this can be solve for any misunderstanding.

 You post a listing at Head-Fi with a photo which are not clear and the cable shape is changed ,and then just use a AQ web’s photo(vitual) ,not real thing photo to compare.that’s a misleading to others and trifling to know the answer.
 I told you before,to take it to the AQ dealer to check.It is the directly and correct way to solve the doubt.Why don’t go??Worry what??

 Besides,your listing is affecting us.
 You open the question,and now, you need to solve it.
 As a gentleman,you have responsibility to clarify to others of the truth .I hope this question will solve it easy and quick.
 Otherwise, we need to investigation(legal action) to solve it.
 We must to protect our business honor.It's not a game.

 Wait for reply

 Best Regards
 [seller's name removed]

 They photos they speak of was not attached in the email. As soon as they send me their photos, I will post it up.


----------



## paaj

I'm no expert, but he does have a point that the AQ-pics look like a rendered image. It's a strange thing to take a different font, but not unusual (e.g. Grado)


----------



## lmf22

It is weird that AudioQuest would have a rendered photo of their product on the website. I did not know that the photos on the AudioQuest website is rendered. If I had known, I would not have compared it to the actual product. 

 It appears that there is now more prove the OptiLink-1 I have is indeed real. If this is the case, I might order more cables from them. They do have great prices. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paaj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm no expert, but he does have a point that the AQ-pics look like a rendered image. It's a strange thing to take a different font, but not unusual (e.g. Grado)_


----------



## paaj

I'm not saying they are real either, just that the pictures do look artificial.
 I think it is unwise to jump to conclusions (and potentially ruining a good merchants name if they really are real)


----------



## lmf22

You are absolutely right. If it wasn't for the pictures at the AudioQuest website, I would never have thought that the cable I got was fake. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paaj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not saying they are real either, just that the pictures do look artificial.
 I think it is unwise to jump to conclusions (and potentially ruining a good merchants name if they really are real)_


----------



## vcoheda

that cable does not look legit.


----------



## lmf22

*UPDATE March 11, 2009: The OptiLink-1 cable from the seller is real. The seller sent an email to AudioQuest (with photos of the cable), and AudioQuest's replied to the seller. AudioQuest has confirmed that the cable the seller sold was an older version of the OptiLink.* 

 The entire email that the seller sent to AudioQuest and AudioQuest's reply is below: 

 From: [seller's name removed] [email address removed]
 Sent: Sunday, February 22, 2009 12:39 PM
 To: Information
 Subject: To : Sales manager. (about prove and confuse of the AQ web )

 Dear manager,

 Me and my friend got two Optilink-1 cables.
 But they are a little bit different.
 Please help to clarify whatever both Genuine or not.
 (Just depend on the outlook,you can told me first .Even not test the sound)

 some photos, pls see it.
 one is bought it at 2006 with original box(Photo A,B).And the other one is bought at 2008 with no box.

 I saw the AQ official web shows the photos of Optilink-1 is different.
 Here the question :

 1) The web shows the label print on the plug is " OPTILINK-1".However the two cable's plug is show "OPTILINK 1" ,no " - " (Photo D)

 2) the web photo shows the words "OPTILINK", the "N" and the "K" from the Label is different shape with the real thing.(Photo F)

 3)Why the two cables Label is different.Is that AQ change it from time to time or different version?
 the words "OPTILINK 1" at the old one (with box) is so thin and the other one of the words is bold. (Photo D)

 4) the cable's body diameter is different.The old one is thiner than the new one.Change also? (photo E)
 5) the tip (brass connector) is slanted inwards at the old one.But the new one is straight.

 (or can I ship it to your head office at CA for further check)?
 If yes, How do I need to do ?
 I'm in CA now.


 I have bought several AQ cables in these years .But after I check it from AQ webs,I found out they are a bit different from the photo.

 Why like this?? Not yet updated the photos on the AQ web or any reasons?That make me and my Hi-Fi group friends feel confuse and losing confidence . How to Trust ......

 Like the New HDMI-3.I'm thinking to order it (the new 1.3 version with new plug).

 But I saw the Web picture shows the plug is still a little bit different from the real thing(I saw it from a AQ dealer).

 The plug of the real thing is more flat and wide(like th enew model HDMI-G).But the WEB's photo still the old plug and just change the number "3" (which on the surface of the plug) to red colour.

 I would be happy If you can solve my problem seriously .

 Wait for reply

 Best Regards

 [seller's name removed]

 ----------------------------------------

 From: Alasdair Patrick <Apatrick@audioquest.com>
 To: [seller's name removed]
 Subject: RE: To : Sales manager. (about prove and confuse of the AQ web )
 Date: Feb 23, 2009 9:05 AM
 ﻿
 Dear Sir,

 You simply have an older and a newer version of OptiLink-1.

 Best regards,

 Alasdair Patrick
 AudioQuest
 2621 White Road
 Irvine CA 92614
 Tel: 949 585 0111

 -----------------------------------------

 Below are the pictures the seller sent to AudioQuest for them to verify.


----------

